# Insert Image problems



## DonRicklin (Mar 11, 2011)

With both Quick Reply and Advanced when I try to Insert an image using a URL reference nothing gets inserted and I lose the Text Insertion point and cannot further edit the post. 

I can Submit what has been done up to that point, but otherwise have to copy and cancel and start over again, sans image to complete a posting!



Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up - should be sorted now.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 26, 2011)

Victoria, have bumped into a couple of issues of late when trying to explain to a poster how to attach an image to a screenshot using the 'Insert Image' icon in the Quick Reply box....he was only getting the 'From URL' option and could not get the 'From Computer' dialog box. In the end I directed him to the Go Advanced option and to use the Manage Attachments function. Thought no more about it as everybody else seemed to be attaching screenshots just fine.

Then a couple of days ago when PM'ing back and forth with Emma (emefsa), neither of us could attach an image to the message as we were both getting the URL option only. Is this by design, or is it 'fixable'?

One more thing: is it possible to change one's User Name without having to create a new account (was thinking that 'TNG' has rather outlived its 'usefulness' and wanted to revert to my real name, but don't seem to be able to find a way). No big deal....


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 26, 2011)

TNG said:


> ... was thinking that 'TNG' has rather outlived its 'usefulness' and wanted to revert to my real name, but don't seem to be able to find a way ...



Now that I've finally gotten used to it .... 

Beat


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 27, 2011)

Good lord, just like a thick northern git!    (snicker)


----------



## DonRicklin (Mar 27, 2011)

TNG said:


> One more thing: is it possible to change one's User Name without having to create a new account (was thinking that 'TNG' has rather outlived its 'usefulness' and wanted to revert to my real name, but don't seem to be able to find a way). No big deal....


I know on other forums only a Mod can change a user name. I'll look into that. What would you want? _Jim Wilde?

_Don_
_


----------



## DonRicklin (Mar 27, 2011)

DonRicklin said:


> I know on other forums only a Mod can change a user name. I'll look into that. What would you want?Jim Wilde?
> 
> Don



I can't do this, but Victoria as Admin should be able to.

Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 27, 2011)

Oooooh ok I'll check into that. As for your username, yes, no trouble at all, just confirm what you'd like it to be and I'll get it switched over for you.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Victoria, I'll let you know if/when I'd like it changed.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 2, 2011)

I've found the problem I think... and it's fine in Firefox and IE apparently, but not in Safari.  I'm continuing to look for solutions but there seem to be a few people complaining about it on other forums.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 3, 2011)

Victoria, the part that doesn't work for me is when trying to add an image from my PC *to a PM*, such as a screenshot....using IE, FF, or Chrome the Insert Image option works the same, i.e. URL only. And as there is also no 'Manage Attachments' button (that I can find!) in the PM dialog box, this basically means I'm struggling to insert an image from my PC at all.

Using Insert Image for *regular posts* is no problem in IE or FF, as you say, but also doesn't work in Chrome (though the Manage Attachment option is available).


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 3, 2011)

I've never been able to attach an image to a PM either (Firefox).

Beat


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 3, 2011)

Hmmmmmmm.... I'm looking into it but everything looks right in the settings and I've reuploaded all of the main forum software files.  I'll keep hunting.


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 10, 2011)

I just had a longer back and forth with a user here, where he/she also was not able to upload an image from a PC to a regular post. He/she said there was only the "from URL" option available to him. Is there anything special with some browsers/users?

Beat


----------



## Mark Sirota (May 10, 2011)

Even after clicking "Go Advanced" under the posting box?


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 10, 2011)

I haven't asked him to go advanced, as I only had the time to read thru this thread after the fact. But I don't have to go advanced to get the option ...

Beat


----------



## Mark Sirota (May 10, 2011)

You may have customized your interface (Settings/General Settings/Miscellaneous Options).  I think the default may not have that option without going advanced.


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 10, 2011)

Mark Sirota said:


> You may have customized your interface (Settings/General Settings/Miscellaneous Options).  I think the default may not have that option without going advanced.



I wasn't aware of that, I guess suggesting to go to advanced is the solution then.

Thanks Mark!
Beat


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 11, 2011)

There's an issue with some browsers apparently, they're working on it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 16, 2011)

The 4.1.4 vBulletin software update is now being tested on vBulletin's own site, and the image upload appears to work correctly even in Safari.  As soon as it's available to us, I'll update.

In the meantime, the Advanced view should work for everyone, as far as I know.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 16, 2011)

Do you know if it'll fix the problem with inserting images in PMs? That's a bigger pain for me as there doesn't seem to be any workaround.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 16, 2011)

No - and it doesn't seem to work on the vBulletin site either.  Workaround would probably be using http://imageshack.us/ to upload the image (no account needed) and then paste that url.  I'll carry on looking into that one.


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 16, 2011)

Thanks, Victoria.

I think one of the problems is that there doesn't seem to be an advanced mode when creating a new post. Any workaround for that?

Beat

P.S: Take your time, no hurry to anser


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 16, 2011)

Creating a new post should automatically be in advanced mode, no?  The same manage attachments should be there.


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 16, 2011)

True, it is in advanced mode. I'll have to check whether he sees to "From Computer Option" again. It seemed like not, but let's confirm.

Beat


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 10, 2011)

I've just updated to vBulletin 4.1.4, which very conveniently was released at the same time as we switched servers, and in my quick tests it seems to have solved the image insert problems (although PM's still don't allow uploaded images).  Let me know!


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks, Victoria. As I myself never had the problem, I cannot test, but I'll have an eye on it with other users.

Beat


----------

